# Second LES predicted thursday and friday



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2014)

Travel isnowrestricted in Jefferson and St Lawrence counties , plows off the roads AND now a SECOND storm will add another 2 ft thursday and friday


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 18, 2014)

I90 shutdown with 3' on road .. They better get it cleared once the band shifts south 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

